# Surf to Sundown, Everything Mid-Coast



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

*Castaway Lodge Seadrift Report
By Capt. Kris Kelley*

*Sponsored by: MercuryMarine; Air Ranger Airboats; Haynie Bay Boats; Baysport Marine Victoria; JL Marine; Pure Fishing; Corrosion X; and, Bob's MachineShop.*

A*irboat Redfishing & Big Water BayFishing Action*
Redfish have been on the move here lately with Capt. Chris Cady lighting them up on Airboat Redfishing trips. Trout had gotten slow with the big winds of late but that's been breaking the past few days and deeper venues including the surf have been opening up. We've got a couple of boats in the surf today dodging a few early showers rolling in off the beach. Last report had them on fish and working on some numbers.

*New Sportsmen's Complex *
We continue to dress out the lodge with more and more eye candy and the flavors of the coast. Signature sauces are now available for guests to take home including 2Donnie's "Killing It Coastal" Sweet N Spicy BBQ Sauce and our Wild Wings & Poultry Sauce that has put our Quail on the map. The first batch had Wendi & Donnie canning into the early morning hours to make sure our guests had them. What a great effort and the unique flavors are sure to bring back memories of Wendi's awesome Roadhouse Cuisine and a memorable trip here at the lodge.






*September Alligator/Teal & Dove Cast & Blast*
It's past time to be looking at the calendar for the upcoming 2016 Texas Alligator Season. We are filling out weekday dates at this time, if interested and some flexibility in the schedule, please contact us for scheduling. Early Teal & Dove Cast & Blast won't find a better backdrop than here at the New Lodge On The Bayou. Come see us.

Check dates and inquire at *TEXAS STAYCATION*[/B]

Stay tuned for more exciting news coming hot off the water by joining our newsletter *HERE*.

*#castawayonthebayou #castawaylodge #teamcastawaylodge*

*The Fishing Is Always Best When YOU Can Get Away!!*

*Capt. Kris Kelley
Castaway Lodge
1-888-618-4868
E-mail: [email protected] 
www.seadriftbayfishing.com
Facebook: Castaway Lodge*


----------

